# Malawi geisha as a medium/dark roast



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any ideas where I can find the above? Smokey barn have it in and I have emailed them to ask if they can do it darker than their normal lighter style but if anyone has any pointers I'd be very interested

I recently had a little sample of Malawi pamwamba from coffee circle and it was absolutely lovely. If I could find their style of roast for this bean I'd be a. Happy man


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Smokey Barn's is actually quite well balanced and not acidic as a light-medium roast, if that helps?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Yes the smokey barn roast is delicious worth buying without a doubt


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Out of stock now I'm afraid - sorry!


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Any idea when you might have more? It is fantastic


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Possibly 6 weeks or so.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bugger....................


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

is it this one? http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffee/green-coffee-beans/malawi-geisha-ab-viphya-co-op-green-beans-1kg-may-2014.html


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Back in stock


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Could you possibly do a special order for this as a darker roast than you normally do or wouldn't it be any good that way?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

aaronb said:


> Smokey Barn's is actually quite well balanced and not acidic as a light-medium roast, if that helps?


I agree entirely with this.

I normally prefer a darkish roast but I've had Malawi Geisha as a lighter roast and darker and I was seriously disappointed with the darker roast. It was much better in my opinion as a lighter roast. Much more balanced and not overly acidic in any way.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Could you possibly do a special order for this as a darker roast than you normally do or wouldn't it be any good that way?


Afraid not, I can't roast 250g batches so all the rest would go to waste. As the others said, don't worry about it being dark, it's all good as medium/light.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

what was it about the darker roast that disappointed?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> Afraid not, I can't roast 250g batches so all the rest would go to waste. As the others said, don't worry about it being dark, it's all good as medium/light.


What's the minimum amount of order you'd need to do a slightly darker lot?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

CamV6 said:


> what was it about the darker roast that disappointed?


It went from having a great, chocolaty and balanced flavour profile to a one dimensional, not very interesting bean that strangely didn't work at all for me in milk based drinks ( which I tend to make more often ) or as espresso, both of which I usually prefer roasted a little bit on the darker side.

I use a press pot as well but honestly can't remember what that tasted like with either roast.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Coffee compass roast a bit darker and have this http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/africa/malawi-chipale-500g.html .

It doesn't actually mention the varietal and I think when I've had Malawi geisha before it's been from the mzuza estate but it might be worth getting in touch with them.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I didn't think Geisha was renouned for being chocolate y


----------

